# smoking pot legal in homes but Cigars are illegal...OH JUST GREAT!!



## zeavran1

When will these liberals stop saving us?? I wish this was a joke but a town council in CA approved it. How long before some politician on the east coast supports this idea?? :tsk::tsk::tsk:

Mixed reaction to tough Sebastopol smoking ban- Sonoma County, California - Pressdemocrat.com


----------



## Habano

The whole west coast will be smoking pot legally before long while the middle and eastern states won't catch up for another 3-5 years. Millions will flock to Caly to live so they can smoke pot legally. It's just amazing how much Caly is so on board and manages to push forward and closer to pot being 100% totally legal in the state of California.


----------



## zeavran1

Yes they are so progressive, aren't they?


----------



## Magnate

I don't care to comment on the legalization of marijuana... but this law, on the service, seems to have been written by blind monkeys.

So, pumping cigarette smoke into shared air is bad - even though we sell cigarettes over the counter to anyone over 18. But, it is ok to pump your *prescription medication* into shared air? That, in itself, is ridiculous... regardless of how you feel about marijuana.


----------



## GTCharged

Okay, I don't have a problem with cannabis or tobacco smoke, seeing as at one point I used the former, and I use tobacco now.
But what really got me is this:
"It's a great moment in the story of medicinal cannabis that a city actually recognized the value of medicinal cannabis versus the harmful effects of tobacco," he said.
I'm sorry, but tobacco smoke isn't _*all*_ harmful. A quick cigarette has saved me many a time of beating the absolute s*** out of someone. It's the quick smoke that allows me to defuse the situation.


----------



## fanman1

i think that if we cigar smokers claimed that the cigars have some sort of therapeutic quality that the government can recognize we will get treated with the same respect that the gov gives to the potheads, and quite honestly i feel better after smoking a cigar than i do after seeing a psychologist so i guess they do.


----------



## zeavran1

I don't care what you smoke, just leave my cigars alone!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

California is hell hole . Democrats run the state :yell:. I do lean far left but democrats fail. I guess the only thing that matter is themselves, first come first serve! . In other words, Everyone here who works for the state and is top of the pyramid get a big pay check each month and lets not forget those unions who demand pensions.


----------



## tpharkman

Does anybody know the answer to this question:

If tobacco smoke, secondhand or otherwise, has been deemed the cancer causing scurge of society then how is marijuana smoke any different? Isn't marijuana a green plant that grows out of the ground? I know slick willy didn't inhale but if you inhale it over and over again isn't it going to cause cancer?

I remember in my early teen years back in the 80s that my doctor would always give me the articles about pot and how it leads to anxiety, impotence, and low sperm counts but I don't remember any studies involving it being a cause of cancer. I have to believe that deep inhalation of the hippy lettuce has to play hell on your lungs and everything else. Why is it being billed by liberals (mostly) as a great medicinal blessing?

I have seen pot absolutely remove the ambition from many of the best and brightest of my childhood friends and I can only think that the government favors it because of that very fact. "If we can keep em high they will believe the lie".:hippie:


----------



## PunchMan6

I think Im gonna stay outta this one.....


----------



## PunchMan6

OK, I was gonna stay outta this one but I cannot....

I smoke cigars and cigarettes...on occasion I smoke pot, and I used to be an all day everyday smoker of pot...HOWEVER....This is a very difficult issue these days with alot of people for alot of reasons...
#1 - I am all for the legalization of marijuana as long as it stays controlled by the right people and doesnt get out of hand, like some think it will...other countries(like the Netherlands) have shown us how legalizing can actually help the other "hard" drug issues a certain country or state may have. By making drugs legal and available to anyone, it actually helps with the addicts and hard users from getting bad needles, etc....As far as MJ smoke causing cancer, studies have shown numerous times over the years that it DOES not cause cancer and that actually the cannabinoids and certain other chemical compounds found in MJ can actually prevent cancer in most cases. The other issue here is that MOST MMJ patients dont smoke it...they eat it, vaporize it or smoke a more potent form like hash which facilitates the need for much less smoke going into your lungs as well as it being much purer and safer for the body...I have many friends who are certified MMJ patients who use it to relieve the horrible pain they have from diseases like Fibromyalgia, Crohn's, chronic back and body pains from prior accidents, AIDS, cancer, etc....the truth of the matter is that MMJ actually does help with these symptoms and it allows the patient to NOT have to use poisonous meds that BIG Pharma provides for them and at a much lower cost out of pocket. I will admit it here on PUFF that I am all for legalization for medical purposes...recreational is another issue that I will not bring up here....
Now as far as cigs and cigars, we all know how bad tobacco smoke is to us and the people around us...we hate to think about it and admit it but it is true and has been shown that tobacco kills more people every year than anything else and it has been LEGAL in this country forever...why??? Because everyone profits from it!!! If the govt took their collective heads out of their asses they would realize that legalizing Hemp and MMJ could, in theory, solve the national debt crisis in a matter of years...taxing MMJ will bring in millions of dollars to the govt...I love my cigars and will never give them up, but I do realize that the smoke is harmful to other people in large doses or not...sorry to say it guys, but we do have to admit the facts...Im not sayin to not smoke, but the hypocrisy in this country makes me sick sometimes...we legalize alcohol and tobacco, the 2 biggest killers, but we wont legalize a harmless plant/flower that can actually help people with their ailments??? How many people have died from MMJ use over the years=0
How many from alcohol, drunk driving, and smoking cigarettes=millions

Nuff said.......


----------



## zeavran1

Not quite my intention in this thread. Not interested in bashing anyone who smokes pot. We should focus on big brothers constant intrusion in our lives. They can use any explanation they want but stay out of my house. At what point do they stop? Will I have to get rid of my beer and liquor? How about the unhealthy cakes and cookies? At what point do they make me exercise? We focus on the wrongs things when we should look at the big picture.


----------



## marked

I'm trying to figure out how they're going to enforce this. If I'm smoking inside my house, how will anyone know? Will they depend on people ratting out their neighbors, then issue search warrants that the police execute on these evil criminals?


----------



## Breakaway500

Politicians like passing laws,good,bad or indifferent.I believe they feel it substantiates their existence.Pathetic,really...

For the record,I have no qualms with legalizing MJ. Millions in taxes? Try billions....

As far as coming into my home...to arrest me for smoking a cigar? Very funny....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tpharkman said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this question:
> 
> If tobacco smoke, secondhand or otherwise, has been deemed the cancer causing scurge of society then how is marijuana smoke any different? Isn't marijuana a green plant that grows out of the ground? I know slick willy didn't inhale but if you inhale it over and over again isn't it going to cause cancer?
> 
> I remember in my early teen years back in the 80s that my doctor would always give me the articles about pot and how it leads to anxiety, impotence, and low sperm counts but I don't remember any studies involving it being a cause of cancer. I have to believe that deep inhalation of the hippy lettuce has to play hell on your lungs and everything else. Why is it being billed by liberals (mostly) as a great medicinal blessing?
> 
> I have seen pot absolutely remove the ambition from many of the best and brightest of my childhood friends and I can only think that the government favors it because of that very fact. "If we can keep em high they will believe the lie".:hippie:


I have a dear friend that has progressive lung disease from smoking Marijuana. Will most like be gone within the next 5 years. So yes it is just as harmful as cigarettes.:hippie:


----------



## Breakaway500

^Does your friend also smoke butts? Not to be insensitive..but there have been MANY thorough studies done regarding MJ use and lung cancer and I have yet to read any that concluded the use of pot to be any more cancer causing than breathing city air. Maybe we should outlaw cities? HA!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakaway500 said:


> ^Does your friend also smoke butts? Not to be insensitive..but there have been MANY thorough studies done regarding MJ use and lung cancer and I have yet to read any that concluded the use of pot to be any more cancer causing than breathing city air. Maybe we should outlaw cities? HA!


No she doesn't smoke butts. But has been a steady Marijuana user since we were in High School. Marijuana is just as if not more so carcinogenic than tobacco. Also Marijuana users inhale more deeply and hold the smoke in longer. Those urban legends one subscribes to are just that legends. Really where are these scientific articles you have read? Can you kindly post any links to them. I really hate to be ignorant to anything. If there is some new scientific proof i would really like to read up on it. Thanks in advance i remain.


----------



## Breakaway500

Everything can kill you. Yes,an unfortunate fact of life. Because people die from something is NOT a reason to outlaw its existence.

If that were the case,maybe we should outlaw birth? 

Why even try to stay alive? Maybe we should all live in a safe cubicle somewhere...content in the belief that the longer you live,the better.

I would rather live one day the way I choose than a lifetime under the rule of anothers will.

But,I digress....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakaway500 said:


> Everything can kill you. Yes,an unfortunate fact of life. Because people die from something is NOT a reason to outlaw its existence.
> 
> If that were the case,maybe we should outlaw birth?
> 
> Why even try to stay alive? Maybe we should all live in a safe cubicle somewhere...content in the belief that the longer you live,the better.
> 
> I would rather live one day the way I choose than a lifetime under the rule of anothers will.
> 
> But,I digress....


No need to mix apples and oranges.
So i guess there is no scientific proof to back those statements.
Really that's all you had to say.
I was looking for the scientific data.
To back your statement.
Not the philosophical explanation.
I appreciate your effort to seem correct.
However it provides no comfort to my friend that is dieing.out:
You see she choose to believe in snake oil as well.
No offense intended. Sadly that's just the irony of believing what one chooses to believe in.
When it is wrong.:beerchug:


----------



## Plop007

It's going to be interesting to see MJ on the ballot this November whether to legalize it or not. but thats crazy about people trying to make cigars illegal...


----------



## PunchMan6

WOW, I hope I didnt start a war here on PUFF...Tony, here are some articles that may change ur mind...

The Growing Evidence of Cannabis' Cancer Curing Properties | Medical Marijuana News | CannaCentral.com
Run From The Cure: How Cannabis Cures Cancer And Why No One Knows | Cannabis Culture Magazine
Cannabis smoke less carcinogenic than tobacco smoke
Marijuana May Fight Lung Tumors - CBS News
http://www.cannabisnews.org/united-...lung-cancer-tumor-growth-in-half-study-shows/
Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer | Cannabis News - Medical Marijuana, Marijuana News, Hemp, Cannabis
Marijuana Compound THC May Fight Lung Cancer | Cannabis Culture Magazine

The problem with all the negative articles and the positive ones are these people posting articles about MJ causing cancer is because they are funded by the govt, who in turn is funding big Pharma, who in turn doesnt wanna lose any patients who use their drugs!!! This whole issue is ridiculous IMHO and should just go away!!! No one in the govt wants to legalize it cause then all the Pharmaceutical co's would be outta money they make on their poisons!!!
Tony, I am truly sorry to hear about ur friend and I hope she is OK, but how much pot was she smoking a day and how and are you/she sure there werent other factors involved???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PunchMan6 said:


> WOW, I hope I didnt start a war here on PUFF...Tony, here are some articles that may change ur mind...
> 
> The Growing Evidence of Cannabis' Cancer Curing Properties | Medical Marijuana News | CannaCentral.com
> Run From The Cure: How Cannabis Cures Cancer And Why No One Knows | Cannabis Culture Magazine
> Cannabis smoke less carcinogenic than tobacco smoke
> Marijuana May Fight Lung Tumors - CBS News
> Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows | Cannabis News - Medical Marijuana, Marijuana News, Hemp, Cannabis
> Smoking Marijuana Does Not Cause Lung Cancer | Cannabis News - Medical Marijuana, Marijuana News, Hemp, Cannabis
> Marijuana Compound THC May Fight Lung Cancer | Cannabis Culture Magazine
> 
> The problem with all the negative articles and the positive ones are these people posting articles about MJ causing cancer is because they are funded by the govt, who in turn is funding big Pharma, who in turn doesnt wanna lose any patients who use their drugs!!! This whole issue is ridiculous IMHO and should just go away!!! No one in the govt wants to legalize it cause then all the Pharmaceutical co's would be outta money they make on their poisons!!!
> Tony, I am truly sorry to hear about ur friend and I hope she is OK, but how much pot was she smoking a day and how and are you/she sure there werent other factors involved???


Thanks for your thoughts, and the articles which i shall read and pass along to her as well. I really don't know how much she smoked per day as she lives in Florida and i live in New York. I see her 3-5 times a year, She is a business woman. Runs a successful Concession and is a single parent. Its not like she stays home all day getting high. Her use to the best of my knowledge is recreational at best. She never smokes it in front of her children nor myself. All this leads me to believe its not as safe as people think it is. She could just be one of the unlucky ones i guess. But there is no history of Lung cancer or lung related diseases on either side of her family. Her Grandfather did die of Emphysema at the age 70 something . But he was a 3 pack a day Lucky Strike smoker since he was a teenager. That leads the doctors to conclude his illness was self inflicted as hers is. She is 49 and in perfect health otherwise. Her grandmother is 91 her mother in her 70's and her great grandmother made it to her nigh 90's if memory serves me correct.


----------



## marked

What is the disease that she has?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

marked said:


> What is the disease that she has?


The working capacity of her lungs is servilely diminished. She is on steroids a nebulizer . It is progressing rapidly she has fluid build up in her lungs. Pneumonia several times a year. At first they said 5 years now they are not so sure. Once she has to be on oxygen full time the doctor told her to get her affairs in order.


----------



## marked

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The working capacity of her lungs is servilely diminished. She is on steroids a nebulizer . It is progressing rapidly she has fluid build up in her lungs. Pneumonia several times a year. At first they said 5 years now they are not so sure. Once she has to be on oxygen full time the doctor told her to get her affairs in order.


That doesn't really narrow it down, although it sounds like COPD. There are a number of different lung diseases that fall under the COPD umbrella that a person can contract, and a few that will manifest whether a person ever smokes or not, although smoking is a significant contributing factor. Cancer is the same way. Smoking definitely increases your risk, but is more of a catalyst than a cause. Hell, I'm sure all of us can think of at least one person we've known or heard of that got lung cancer and never smoked a day in their life.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

marked said:


> That doesn't really narrow it down, although it sounds like COPD. There are a number of different lung diseases that fall under the COPD umbrella that a person can contract, and a few that will manifest whether a person ever smokes or not, although smoking is a significant contributing factor. Cancer is the same way. Smoking definitely increases your risk, but is more of a catalyst than a cause. Hell, I'm sure all of us can think of at least one person we've known or heard of that got lung cancer and never smoked a day in their life.


No doubt our time here is already allotted us! Makes you realize how lucky you really are.:beerchug:


----------



## Mante

Here is the little Aussie twist to this debate. If you smoke pot in your own home & for some reason get caught & you have less than one ounce in your possession, it is a misdemeanor. If you have no previous convictions and go to court there is every chance you will be let off under our First Offenders Act. 

If you smoke a cigar or cigarette on a train station or it's contains, you will be issued an on the spot fine for $200 that is not debatable & cannot be fought as they film you. Great eh?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Here is the little Aussie twist to this debate. If you smoke pot in your own home & for some reason get caught & you have less than one ounce in your possession, it is a misdemeanor. If you have no previous convictions and go to court there is every chance you will be let off under our First Offenders Act.
> 
> If you smoke a cigar or cigarette on a train station or it's contains, you will be issued an on the spot fine for $200 that is not debatable & cannot be fought as they film you. Great eh?


That's funny reminds me of that old saying!:biglaugh:
"In New-York one can beat a murder rap but not a parking ticket":tea::drum:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's funny reminds me of that old saying!:biglaugh:
> "In New-York one can beat a murder rap but not a parking ticket":tea::drum:


Oh crap! Here I was trying to outpost you and Smelvis but your awake again. Ok. I Surrender. LMAO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes but you are in the lead right now hang in there Warren. I am stepping out soon and it is the first week of pro football.:anim_soapbox:


----------



## zeavran1

A little posting competition breaking out in the pot debate. lol


----------



## ke4mcl

ok, i'll be unpopular here..

im sorta with this and sorta not.
if i cant smell what you smoke in your apartment, have at it. if i have to smell your smoke in my apartment, then i have an issue with it.

i don't smoke in the house and rarely smoke in the car. i smoke cigars and despise the smoke of cigarettes (except for cloves). i wouldn't want my place or my stuff smelling like cigarettes or any tobacco for that matter. i enjoy my cigar outside and outside it stays.

so yeah, its draconian but i cant help but side with them to an extent.


----------



## Ligero Mike

ke4mcl said:


> ok, i'll be unpopular here..
> 
> im sorta with this and sorta not.
> if i cant smell what you smoke in your apartment, have at it. if i have to smell your smoke in my apartment, then i have an issue with it.


My brother in-law has people that are of Indian decent that live across from him at his apartment. When they cook the whole damn place stinks like curry. Should we make it illegal for people to cook ethnic foods if neighbors can smell it?

As for cancer, everyone has cancer cells. They just remain dormant in most people. My aunt died from pneumonia and had emphysema. She never smoked, never lived with a smoker never worked in a smokey place.

We all have to go sometime, so long I am not harming anyone directly or indirectly, the government and anyone else for that mater should mind their own business. It is my life, I will live it how I see fit.


----------



## 1029henry

marked said:


> I'm trying to figure out how they're going to enforce this. If I'm smoking inside my house, how will anyone know? Will they depend on people ratting out their neighbors, then issue search warrants that the police execute on these evil criminals?


That is precisely how the gov't. controlled the citizens in Soviet Russia. Each neighborhood or apartment house had a Communist Party member living in their vicinity whose sole job was to spy on the citizens to see if they were committing "illegal" activity. You know, activity like California wants to outlaw, like me smoking cigars in my backyard, for example.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

You already have people who sue their next door neighbor who smokes. If they can call the police on you they will. You have to wonder about a town that would ban smoking a legal product while at the same time enabling illegal. And face facts, the majority of people smoking _"medicinal"_ pot are doing so with questionable prescriptions.

I think what we need to do is get protection for smokers under the Americans with Disabilities act. They used to give alcoholics and drug addicts SSI benefits. Why not give cigar smokers ADA protections.


----------



## marked

ke4mcl said:


> ok, i'll be unpopular here..
> 
> im sorta with this and sorta not.
> if i cant smell what you smoke in your apartment, have at it. if i have to smell your smoke in my apartment, then i have an issue with it.
> 
> i don't smoke in the house and rarely smoke in the car. i smoke cigars and despise the smoke of cigarettes (except for cloves). i wouldn't want my place or my stuff smelling like cigarettes or any tobacco for that matter. i enjoy my cigar outside and outside it stays.
> 
> so yeah, its draconian but i cant help but side with them to an extent.


Living in an apartment situation, I've had more problems with people smoking outside. If I have the door that leads to my balcony open and the person downstairs is out on their porch smoking, the smoke comes into my house. I don't deal with this now, but it used to happen all the time to me. And it was especially annoying because I'd quit smoking cigarettes and had to deal with the stink from the downstairs neighbor.

Unless it's a home that's been converted into apartments, I doubt any of them are actually sharing ventilation systems and crawl spaces are usually blocked off, too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1029henry said:


> That is precisely how the gov't. controlled the citizens in Soviet Russia. Each neighborhood or apartment house had a Communist Party member living in their vicinity whose sole job was to spy on the citizens to see if they were committing "illegal" activity. You know, activity like California wants to outlaw, like me smoking cigars in my backyard, for example.


That's right fear is a terrible controlling agent! The Nazi's did it in Europe, after Hitler went around taking everyone's guns. Sound familiar?:hmm:


----------



## gibson_es

Not hear to argue. This is just my opion. Im for the legalizing of pot. If someone wants an in depth as to why I am more then happy to share my thoughts. Bug its a lot to type. Lol. I, however, have a serious issue with anyone claiming it's better for you and/or the environmen and people around you. I personally still believe it takes a farlyclosed in area for baccy smoke to do real harm. Same with pot.


----------



## marked

gibson_es said:


> Not hear to argue. This is just my opion. Im for the legalizing of pot. If someone wants an in depth as to why I am more then happy to share my thoughts. Bug its a lot to type. Lol. I, however, have a serious issue with anyone claiming it's better for you and/or the environmen and people around you. I personally still believe it takes a farlyclosed in area for baccy smoke to do real harm. Same with pot.


You were high when you typed this, weren't you?

:lol:


----------



## gibson_es

marked said:


> You were high when you typed this, weren't you?
> 
> :lol:


Lol. No. Not unless someone snuck it in my pipe baccy. Lol.


----------



## Moon Man

GTCharged said:


> Okay, I don't have a problem with cannabis or tobacco smoke, seeing as at one point I used the former, and I use tobacco now.
> But what really got me is this:
> "It's a great moment in the story of medicinal cannabis that a city actually recognized the value of medicinal cannabis versus the harmful effects of tobacco," he said.
> I'm sorry, but tobacco smoke isn't _*all*_ harmful. A quick cigarette has saved me many a time of beating the absolute s*** out of someone. It's the quick smoke that allows me to defuse the situation.


Oh god, don't get me started in this thread.

Pot and Tobacco are fairly similar in carcinogenics, it's just the matter of quantity smoked that makes the difference.

Legislating anything that goes on inside someone's own home however is downright ridiculous. This should be challenged heavily in the courts.

I live in Michigan and my wife is a legitmate medical marijuana user. She has nerve damage from a surgery complication and is in constant pain. She cant take opiods without throwing up and pot stops the ER visits for dehydration after an all night puke fest. Win win for everyone on medical costs really.

But as such she and I have HEAVILY researched the effects of POT vs. Tobbacco and other substances. Not much research has been done but the two are practically the same. One study in Jamaica found similar results from mothers that smoked pot, the babies weighed less. They had no significantly higher birth defects, and get this: were actually smarter than their peers at 6 years old. Maybe cause mom was calmer at home? 

California, so much to love, so much to hate.


----------



## Moon Man

gibson_es said:


> Not hear to argue. This is just my opion. Im for the legalizing of pot. If someone wants an in depth as to why I am more then happy to share my thoughts. Bug its a lot to type. Lol. I, however, have a serious issue with anyone claiming it's better for you and/or the environmen and people around you. I personally still believe it takes a farlyclosed in area for baccy smoke to do real harm. Same with pot.


Well i grew up in a house full of smokers (ciggarettes, which i do not smoke). My family has ZERO history of asthma/breathing problems but i got it as a kid and i was an athlete who trained and competed at a national level (guess how well an inhaler works at 12,000 feet).

When my parents stopped smoking indoors my inhaler need went away.

It's one stupid data point i know, but expose yourself to ANY kind of smole for prolonged periods and it's bad. That's the dichotomy here, why ban one and not the other?


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

weed and tobacco are good in my opinion! but...If politicians get involved then its only a matter of time........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Any smoke that's inhaled cant be good for you i think this remains a constant.:drum:


----------



## Surfer24

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Any smoke that's inhaled cant be good for you i think this remains a constant.:drum:


Agreed.

It does come down to amount smoked too.
How many cigarette smokers smoke a pack in a day or two? 
And how many pot smokers smoke a "pack" worth of joints in a day or two?
That's a lot of weed. ainkiller:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Surfer24 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It does come down to amount smoked too.
> How many cigarette smokers smoke a pack in a day or two?
> And how many pot smokers smoke a "pack" worth of joints in a day or two?
> That's a lot of weed. ainkiller:


That's absolutely right. Then there are those that beat the odds. Take my uncle Pat GOD Bless him. 85 years old WWII Veteran been smoking since the great depression. When he was only 14 years old.:tea:


----------



## Cletus

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's absolutely right. Then there are those that beat the odds. Take my uncle Pat GOD Bless him. 85 years old WWII Veteran been smoking since the great depression. When he was only 14 years old.:tea:


My father-in-law just turned 80. He had to give up smoking 3 years ago as it negatively interacted with one of his medications. He smoked for about 50 years but only about 5 cigarettes a day. I assume 5 - 10 cigarettes a day is considered moderate? He definitely wasn't addicted as he quit when the doctor told him to. Cold turkey. Good on you, pops-in-law.

.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

"Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger on Monday vetoed a measure that would have banned smoking in state parks and beaches, calling it “an improper intrusion of government into people’s lives."


This is old but im happy he did something to stand for the smokers. California is a house filled with Democrat pinheads trying to get as much pensions when they retire.


----------



## zeavran1

It's about time a politician takes a stand. Good for Arnold.


----------



## Plop007

Too bad smoking is still banned pretty much everywhere here in San Diego..


----------



## baderjkbr

How about when people place pot in a cigar? I wonder how they would react? I assume that would be legal.:dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cletus said:


> My father-in-law just turned 80. He had to give up smoking 3 years ago as it negatively interacted with one of his medications. He smoked for about 50 years but only about 5 cigarettes a day. I assume 5 - 10 cigarettes a day is considered moderate? He definitely wasn't addicted as he quit when the doctor told him to. Cold turkey. Good on you, pops-in-law.
> 
> .


My Uncle Pat smokes way more than that 1 pack to 2 packs a day!:tape2::doh::dunno:


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

marked said:


> I'm trying to figure out how they're going to enforce this. If I'm smoking inside my house, how will anyone know? Will they depend on people ratting out their neighbors, then issue search warrants that the police execute on these evil criminals?


You know big brother watches us all through the new TV sets they sell now days. Honest they do!!


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No she doesn't smoke butts. But has been a steady Marijuana user since we were in High School. Marijuana is just as if not more so carcinogenic than tobacco. Also Marijuana users inhale more deeply and hold the smoke in longer. Those urban legends one subscribes to are just that legends. Really where are these scientific articles you have read? Can you kindly post any links to them. I really hate to be ignorant to anything. If there is some new scientific proof i would really like to read up on it. Thanks in advance i remain.


There are lots of bad things in the mixtrue they use to grow "hydro". If it doesnt grow out of the GROUND, it aint worth it.


----------



## TXsmoker

xJaCkSlApx said:


> California is a house filled with Democrat pinheads trying to get as much pensions when they retire.


Better than the republicans raping the country, putting the money in foreign bank accounts and waiting for total colapse so they can take our money to some tropical paradise and retire. The dems at least are planning on our Country still being there when they retire.


----------



## Scardinoz

I think most politicians are just pushing sensational legislature to get them noticed in a highly polarized political environment.

The politicians that really care about the United States are all walking on streets of gold.


----------



## louistogie

tpharkman said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this question:
> 
> If tobacco smoke, secondhand or otherwise, has been deemed the cancer causing scurge of society then how is marijuana smoke any different? Isn't marijuana a green plant that grows out of the ground? I know slick willy didn't inhale but if you inhale it over and over again isn't it going to cause cancer?
> 
> I remember in my early teen years back in the 80s that my doctor would always give me the articles about pot and how it leads to anxiety, impotence, and low sperm counts but I don't remember any studies involving it being a cause of cancer. I have to believe that deep inhalation of the hippy lettuce has to play hell on your lungs and everything else. Why is it being billed by liberals (mostly) as a great medicinal blessing?
> 
> I have seen pot absolutely remove the ambition from many of the best and brightest of my childhood friends and I can only think that the government favors it because of that very fact. "If we can keep em high they will believe the lie".:hippie:


The leading study's.

Marijuana Smoke Contains Higher Levels Of Certain Toxins Than Tobacco Smoke

Growing Evidence Of Marijuana Smoke's Potential Dangers


----------



## louistogie

The thing I really don't like about these bills is how they put all tobacco use in one group. So there all demonized. I think people should have the right to smoke in there homes. Weather its weed, cigarettes, cigars etc. But I'd rather them attack one rather than all, base on solid evidence.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

louistogie said:


> The leading study's.
> 
> Marijuana Smoke Contains Higher Levels Of Certain Toxins Than Tobacco Smoke
> 
> Growing Evidence Of Marijuana Smoke's Potential Dangers


Doesn't surprise me i have a very dear friend that is a Marijuana only user dieing from Lung disease!:tsk:out::faint2:


----------



## flint fireforge

personally i dont care about politics....i judge all party's by what they do....that said ill do what i damn well please in my own home and on my own property....this is a crock of bs just like the new diesel emission laws


----------



## Firedawg

it just amazes me but people voted these idiots in!


----------



## Bad Finger

Guess I'm feeling kind of lucky. 

I have a kick ass humi and a med card as well. :hat:

As I was once told, if you don't like the laws where you live, you have two options.

Move

-or-

Do something about it. 


Run for city council, petition you local representatives, enact change. Or move.

Have you looked into the legalese of the laws that you are referring to? Many times there are verbatim loopholes that can be applied when dealing in subjects such as tobacco legislation, as classifying or lumping products together in certain areas, and not doing so in other areas of the law can often cause confusion in the meaning of certain laws (ie Cigarette bans that don't specify cigars), therefore creating grey areas or loopholes that can be either rectified in later sessions, or left grey.

Does your cigar law pertain to all indoor establishements? Public Establishments, Private Residences? Ect? What are the details?


----------

